# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  custom title please

## energizer bunny

ive reached 3000 posts.....and id like the below quote as my custom title thanks....(i tried PMing admin but he/she must be busy)

Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference.

----------


## redz

I always wondered how people got those lol, I need to pay attention I`m almost at 6000 posts.

----------


## energizer bunny

> I always wondered how people got those lol, I need to pay attention I`m almost at 6000 posts.


LOL....your definately ready for one....now you just have to decide what you want mate??

----------


## PT

i dont know if that will all fit but i will ask admin. he gets a ton of pm's everyday so sometimes it takes a while for him to shoot thru them all

----------


## stack_it

> i dont know if that will all fit but i will ask admin. he gets a ton of pm's everyday so sometimes it takes a while for him to shoot thru them all


have you not seen amcon's title? It's a friggin book.

----------


## energizer bunny

> i dont know if that will all fit but i will ask admin. he gets a ton of pm's everyday so sometimes it takes a while for him to shoot thru them all


excellent mate cheers......i think itl fit going off amcons LOL.....

----------


## energizer bunny

> have you not seen amcon's title? It's a friggin book.


 :Haha: ....i miss most of his posts out now.....because you have to scroll along everytime....

----------


## PT

very true

----------


## *Admin*

Enjoy!

----------


## energizer bunny

cheers Admin and PT......

----------

